# Temazepam



## 2fast92 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey all. I was wondering if any of yall have had any experience with or know anything about Temazepam. I recently got 10 15mg pills from a friend that owed me money. I'm a big fan of benzos but I have read conflicting reports ranging from Temazepam is some people's favorite benzo to it doesn't really have any recreational value. Any input would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm a big fan of temmazies. I'd say 30mg is about as strong as 15mg of Valium. It's a very mellow unconcerned sedation.


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 2, 2012)

Sooo take like 4?


----------



## ataxia (Dec 2, 2012)

it has about as much recreational value as most other benzos ... although xanax, valium, klonopin, and ativan are always the first people have or jump for. It's worthy, although for an optimum effect i would recommend at least two if you're looking for that xanax, valium type high. and even at that dose you still may need more depending on your tolerance and body weight ... it makes you sleepy more than anything but nothing you can't fight off.. temazepam is considered a hypnotic as opposed to an ant-anxiety drug prescribed for sleep aid ..just in case you didn't know already


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yea ok. I took 3 last time so that would be 45mg's and it was alright. I would compare it to like 3mg of xanax with more sleepiness and some euphoria.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

I like a 60mg dose a lot but I don't know your tolerance.


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Dec 2, 2012)

from what i know temazepam is 'the most illegal' benzo in the UK the strongestly restricted along with flunitrazepam.. like ataxia said Temazepam is a hypnotic benzo, like Ambien but addictive so if you take high doses you will probably trip hard as opposed to getting a sedate feeling, but i havent taken them so be safe man!


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

Hypnotic benzos and z-drugs have vastly differing effects. Hypnotic benzos are often a little more sedatin than the ones used mainly as anxiolytics but there is very little difference. The reason temmazies are so controlled in the UK is that they were sold as gelcaps and people would take liquid in them and inject it, with horrific results. Gangrene and shit. They make Diconal look like its good for your veins.


----------



## ataxia (Dec 2, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Hypnotic benzos and z-drugs have vastly differing effects. Hypnotic benzos are often a little more sedatin than the ones used mainly as anxiolytics but there is very little difference. The reason temmazies are so controlled in the UK is that they were sold as gelcaps and people would take liquid in them and inject it, with horrific results. Gangrene and shit. They make Diconal look like its good for your veins.


agreed. no benzo is much different than the other as far as addictiveness or being lethal. in fact to my understanding there are no lethal benzos unless mixed with another ingredient ie; alcohol, other benzos, opiates.. etc.

think you would agree with that Mr. E? .. as far as potential for addiction among benzos


----------



## testtime (Dec 2, 2012)

ataxia said:


> agreed. no benzo is much different than the other as far as addictiveness or being lethal._* in fact to my understanding there are no lethal benzos *_unless mixed with another ingredient ie; alcohol, other benzos, opiates.. etc.
> 
> think you would agree with that Mr. E? .. as far as potential for addiction among benzos



WTF? Here, have a whole bottle, tell me it is not lethal. Pot isn't lethal. LSD isn't lethal. DMT isn't lethal (I think you get my drift). Pretty much every other chemical that we play with has a dosage toxicity level. Wiki loves to point to the older studies that show a higher death rate for this particular benzo as compared to the others. Something tells me it is because it doesn't feel that strong to start off with so people up and combine.

It is a very slow acting one, initial feel in 30 min but a build for the next 2 hours, with peak levels in 2-3 hours, which means by the time you did a lethal dose/combo it is way too late. This one is not affected by the P450 system so at least grapefruit juice won't kill you.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

ataxia said:


> agreed. no benzo is much different than the other as far as addictiveness or being lethal. in fact to my understanding there are no lethal benzos unless mixed with another ingredient ie; alcohol, other benzos, opiates.. etc.
> 
> think you would agree with that Mr. E? .. as far as potential for addiction among benzos


No the ones that hit faster and have shorter actions are more addictive as a general rule, like pretty much every drug. You're more likely to fall into a pattern of abuse and become dependent on alprazolam or triazolam than diazepam. 
And while it's hard to kill yourself with benzos alone it is possible with some. But the withdrawal from them can kill you.


----------



## 2fast92 (Dec 2, 2012)

The WD from alcohol and benzos are the only WD's that can cause seizures, hence why they are deadly.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

GHB and barbiturate wd can also kill you.


----------



## canndo (Dec 2, 2012)

testtime said:


> WTF? Here, have a whole bottle, tell me it is not lethal. Pot isn't lethal. LSD isn't lethal. DMT isn't lethal (I think you get my drift). Pretty much every other chemical that we play with has a dosage toxicity level. Wiki loves to point to the older studies that show a higher death rate for this particular benzo as compared to the others. Something tells me it is because it doesn't feel that strong to start off with so people up and combine.
> 
> It is a very slow acting one, initial feel in 30 min but a build for the next 2 hours, with peak levels in 2-3 hours, which means by the time you did a lethal dose/combo it is way too late. This one is not affected by the P450 system so at least grapefruit juice won't kill you.




Figuring an LD 50 of 260 mg/kg = an average person weighing 160 lbs would need to take 18.7 Grams in order to have a 50/50 chance of dying. That is almost 3/4 ounce. while it may be "lethal" we can call water lethal as well. Hell, even LSD has an LD 50, and in gram weight isn't all that low. I think that we can assume that most benzos are far less than lethal when taken alone, without mixing. I will wager that someone who safely takes a couple of grams of a particular benzo and then opts (if he is awake) to drink a beer might kill himself - with beer.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 2, 2012)

2fast92 said:


> Hey all. I was wondering if any of yall have had any experience with or know anything about Temazepam. I recently got 10 15mg pills from a friend that owed me money. I'm a big fan of benzos but I have read conflicting reports ranging from Temazepam is some people's favorite benzo to it doesn't really have any recreational value. Any input would be appreciated, thanks.


I take 20mg of temazepam every nite to make me sleep, they are highly addictive and I have to sign to say I've taken them from the pharmacy, I would like to stop taking them they make me feel very groggy all day not a nice feeling at all.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

Then don't take them. If you're feeling groggy the next day from 20mg of temazepam you're not risking withdrawal by not taking them. Maybe a few nights of poor sleep.


----------



## Granny weed (Dec 2, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Then don't take them. If you're feeling groggy the next day from 20mg of temazepam you're not risking withdrawal by not taking them. Maybe a few nights of poor sleep.


Well I'm used to having poor sleep,but I have been taking them for 3yrs do you think I could just stop or start by cutting down.


----------



## testtime (Dec 2, 2012)

canndo said:


> Figuring an LD 50 of 260 mg/kg = an average person weighing 160 lbs would need to take 18.7 Grams in order to have a 50/50 chance of dying. That is almost 3/4 ounce. while it may be "lethal" we can call water lethal as well. Hell, even LSD has an LD 50, and in gram weight isn't all that low. I think that we can assume that most benzos are far less than lethal when taken alone, without mixing. I will wager that someone who safely takes a couple of grams of a particular benzo and then opts (if he is awake) to drink a beer might kill himself - with beer.


I can accept that. I did not calc out the LD50 for body weight. Fine, I accept it is in the the class of VERY difficult to OD on directly. Thanks for correcting me.

Eons ago I ate a bunch of valium. Hmm, let's say 8 blues, so 80mg. 

I was 15, 135 lbs. Idiot. 

I was at a friends house, and then I was home, waking up the next day. Total blackout.

My friends were PISSED. It seems I had a long open conversation with their mother as she drove me home. I never learned what I said.

They were ready to kill me. They were the guns and knives type, and it seemed I just fucked up their life pretty badly.

It was iffy for a few minutes.

So for me, the LD50 of valium is 80 mg.


----------



## testtime (Dec 2, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> GHB and barbiturate wd can also kill you.


Pretty much anything the screws with GABA, right?


----------



## kentuckyboy (Dec 2, 2012)

My mom use to get the 30 mg yello capsules, and I loved them damn things. Drink some alchohol or smoke some bud with them, and you will feel good. At least that is how it was for me.


----------



## MrEDuck (Dec 2, 2012)

Granny weed said:


> Well I'm used to having poor sleep,but I have been taking them for 3yrs do you think I could just stop or start by cutting down.


You can try just stopping. 20mg is a low dose. The best thing to do would be to tell the prescribing dr you don't want to take them anymore and ask their opinion.


----------



## canndo (Dec 2, 2012)

Or if you don't want to talk to the doc, and you honestly think you have a problem, try using half for a while and then one quarter, weaning yourself off but Duck is right (as he almost invariably is), you probably don't have a problem if 20 mg still has an effect on you and you never upped your dosage in order to compensate. I believe I recall that a threshold dosage for addiction (a reaction occuring if one stops taking a particular medication - a physical reaction) was in the neighborhood of 6 - 8 mg of xanax per day for an extended period. Now temazapan is not xanax and xanax is an order of magnitude "stronger" than temazapam but the ordinarly dose of xanax is somwhere between .25 and 1 mg so you can compare.

This is a marijuana site, when I have problems sleeping and I just can't work out the details I get the most couchlock smoke I can find and take a hit JUST before I go to bed. For me it is a sort of crapshoot, as if it works, it works well and I sleep great, If it doesnt (like now with this stupid fentanyl withdrawal) then I am stuck being high for the next 3 or 4 hours and tired on top of it. Most folks here don't see a problem with that at all - you may not either, but I don't really like a marijuana high except in very specific situations. so for me, if didn't manage to sleep, I will just have to endure endless circles of thoughts or hearing fragments of songs over and over and over and over again, or contemplating the fact that I have not done anything with my life or how I should have been more loving toward my mother or how I simply MUST fix that drawer in the kitchen that sticks.


Like that.


----------



## jap2020 (Dec 15, 2012)

Xanqx is the best benzo in my opinion


----------



## newuserlol (Dec 16, 2012)

the gel capsule tamazepam are long gone from the UK as some1 already said, people where injecting them thats why, its also quite rare to get a script for them here in the UK nowdays, if you are able to get any sleepers from a doc which isnt easy your most likely to get zoplicone.

i brought some of the gel capsule tamazepam they where 20mg a few months ago from the sr came from holland in origanal blister packaging and where very much the real deal, paid silly money for them tho £3-4 a piece.


----------



## BWG707 (Dec 17, 2012)

I get scripts for tem., valium, and clonezepam. Tem. Is more for sleeping-it doesnt necessarily put you to sleep but rather keeps you asleep. Not very recreational. Valium in much better. Clonezapam makes you sleepy, alittle more than Valium. Valium relieves anxiety and is a muscle relaxer/pain reliever. The anxiety relieving effects are the most satisfying and somewhat euphoric. You just get a very relaxed feeling throughout your body and is excellent for taking the"edge" off of coke or almost any stimulant. Easily addicting and is tough to withdraw from. You dont want to become physically dependant on it.


----------

